# Daughters first squirrel hunt.



## DLarrick (May 31, 2011)

Didn't manage any today but still a memory for me and hopefully her. She is only two and a half so I knew she wouldn't last long but we made a fun morning of it anyway.








We sat a bit and just enjoyed the morning together. Hopefully this is just one of many more opening weekends we can spend together.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Nice ! She Sure looks like a trooper and this was a good day to get a youngn out, great temps and few bugs.
Good luck and Good Hunting !


----------



## Eastside Al (Apr 25, 2010)

Wait. It gets better!
Take pics and notes. Time will fly by.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Awesome


----------

